# Clip: Otter got humiliated:D



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

I was looking around and found this clip, sorta funny. Wonder if the puffer got bitten when it was fully blown , would it pop?


----------



## CrimsonTsavo (Nov 18, 2009)

lol- no matter how many times you watch it, it is still funny!


----------

